# Satellite tv in mexico



## jiminmex

I was wondering if anyone knows if American Satellite tv works in Mexico. Such as direct tv or dish networks. I have an xm radio which works by Satellite and not suppose to work out side the us but, it works here in qro and works in Cancun and Acapulco as well. so, i was wondering if anyone knows if the Satellite TV would work here as well.


----------



## Rodrigo84

jiminmex said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows if American Satellite tv works in Mexico. Such as direct tv or dish networks. I have an xm radio which works by Satellite and not suppose to work out side the us but, it works here in qro and works in Cancun and Acapulco as well. so, i was wondering if anyone knows if the Satellite TV would work here as well.


At least in Mexico City, DirecTV would not pull in all of the channels, but Dish Network did. My cousin used to have an XM Radio when he lived down here and it worked fine well into southern Oaxaca.


----------



## moisheh

Direct TV does not work well more than about 250 miles from the border. The best set up is to go with the Canadian system: STar Choice also known as Shaw direct. There are US resellers and they support the use of the system in Mexico. Satellite radio is quite different than Satellite TV.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Since Dish from the USA recently changed its satellites, much larger dishes are required for reception in our area; up to an 8 foot dish may be required, and even then there will be rain fade at times.
However, Telecable, Sky and Dish from Mexico, all offer sufficient English programming to satisfy many expats TV needs for news, movies and some variety shows.


----------



## conklinwh

You are right about Dish US. They went to a new satellite that focuses the signal into the US for broader and stronger coverage. One unintended consequence was much reduced signal in central Mexico. Not their problem as anyone getting Dish US was doing so with a US address.
Options appear to be go to a 6 or 8 foot dish with Dish US and still experience some limitations, Canadian service or one of the Mexican services. The issue for a lot of us is ESPN and US sports, especially college football and basketball that rarely make non-US services.
Believe me CFL football gets old fast.


----------



## telcoman

The best one appears to be the Canadian service, Starchoice, now known as Shaw direct. It works right down into Guatemala. It does carry most US channels as well as Canadian. ( see Programming Packages - What's on TV - Shaw Direct) If you are American, you probably need to find a Canadian subscriber to get a receiver gray market.

Conklinwh above, indicated you can only get CFL. It does carry NFL & NCAA Basketball & US college football, see the programming guide for specialty channels.


----------



## conklinwh

I agree that Shaw seems to be the bedst choice and there are a couple installers in the area that include receivers. One drawback is that they don't offer dual receivver that we use with Dish so will need 2. Positive for a lot of folk here is that they offer a number of HD channels in the base, although does require a 2nd dish.
There are sports and then there are sports. I'm used to 3-4 channels of ESPN that carry a lot not on national networks. In dialoging with Shaw, they do have a level with the Big Ten network which is great for mid-westerners but since I'm an ACC geek not much for me.
Still, I think that Shaw only real choice.


----------



## telcoman

I'm not really a sports fan so I can't really say how good it is in that regard. My wife is the TV addict which is why I have resisted taking satellite TV to Mexico with me.


----------



## Salto_jorge

How about cable with the "English" package.


----------



## chukster

conklinwh said:


> I agree that Shaw seems to be the bedst choice and there are a couple installers in the area that include receivers. One drawback is that they don't offer dual receivver that we use with Dish so will need 2. Positive for a lot of folk here is that they offer a number of HD channels in the base, although does require a 2nd dish.
> There are sports and then there are sports. I'm used to 3-4 channels of ESPN that carry a lot not on national networks. In dialoging with Shaw, they do have a level with the Big Ten network which is great for mid-westerners but since I'm an ACC geek not much for me.
> Still, I think that Shaw only real choice.


Hi, do you know of any installers in the Mexico City area? 

I am Canadian living down here. Looking to move on from Dish Network that is crumbling right now.

Thank you so much.

PM me with info.


----------



## conklinwh

chukster said:


> Hi, do you know of any installers in the Mexico City area?
> 
> I am Canadian living down here. Looking to move on from Dish Network that is crumbling right now.
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> PM me with info.


I'm sure that there are but I don't have names as not in DF. I'm scheduled to meet with one of the local installers tomorrow and will ask.

BTW, per earlier note cable is certainly an option in some locations. In San Miguel we had US TV and high speed internet over cable. Unfortunately not where we now live.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Most of the cable providers in Mexico have several English channels, especially if your TV is SAT capable.


----------



## hasher

We dont have cable or sat TV in our home in Puebla. But we do watch all British broadcasters. Now, how can i watch the Ten channels of BBC and four channels of ITV? Not to mention Channel Four and Channel Five.
What we do is pay for a private netword in the UK. That costs 100 pesos per month. This private network opens all the channels in the UK
Setting it up is easy,. I connect my computer to the TV, and its just like been home in the UK.
Now the company i'm with do the same for the USA


----------



## conklinwh

The TV over internet is great if have access to high speed internet which we don't. Running TV or even downloading movies creates a problem with FAP on satellite internet.


----------



## Rodrigo84

My cousin used to use Slingbox to get DirecTV at a house his family still had in the U.S., I know a lot of peopel do this with someone they still know in the U.S.

My cousin was really wanted the U.S. college football and basketball packages and that was ABSOLUTELY not available on any local satellite/cable package. He knew quite a few other Americans who wanted the same thing and it fell on deaf ears with Sky and Cablevision. Some European expats wanted their football packages from their various countries for the same reason. It's often not enough to get a few games here and there.

Some of the Caliente gambling places often have games on, but they too get the same DirecTV or Dish feeds.


----------



## acadeb

*Shaw Direct providers in Acapulco*

does anyone know a supplier of Shaw Direct in Acapulco?


----------



## Fugawibill

If you'll google "starchoice Acapulco", you will find some good info.


----------

